# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna >  Simpsonichthys igneus

## hwchoy

OK, enough of danionins, look what I found in a plastic bag near a bus stop in Bukit Merah! a pair of _Simpsonichthys igneus_ Costa 2000.  :Cool:

----------


## benny

WOW!!!!!! I like it!

Seriously, you found it at a bus stop!?

Cheers,

----------


## hwchoy

handed over to me by Turaco (Gan) at a bus stop  :Smug:

----------


## benny

> handed over to me by Turaco (Gan) at a bus stop


Chey!!!!

If not I'll be searching all the bus stop at Bukit Merah for plastic bags.

But really nice colors. Good capture.

Cheers,

----------


## hwchoy

luck counts for a lot too  :Smile:  Jian Yang said this is a very skittish fish but I found the opposite, they are very sedate and poses willingly. perhaps it is because they are mature. so now I am actively asking for mature pairs of killies since the breeders are done with the breeding they don't mind releasing the pair  :Smile:

----------


## benny

> I am actively asking for mature pairs of killies since the breeders are done with the breeding they don't mind releasing the pair


Cool! 

And if your tank get's crowded, you know who to look for.  :Roll Eyes:  

Cheers,

----------


## hwchoy

> Cool! 
> 
> And if your tank get's crowded, you know who to look for.  
> 
> Cheers,


OK !  :Smile: 

I sponsored a couple of species during their last mass egg order too, those of us who couldn't breed fried, can at least throw $$  :Jump for joy:

----------


## Goondoo

> Cool! 
> 
> And if your tank get's crowded, you know who to look for.  
> 
> Cheers,


I think you will be the last person if he still want those fish to live for sometime  :Smug:

----------


## benny

> I think you will be the last person if he still want those fish to live for sometime


True. Yesterday night he passed me 4 barbs. By the time I go to sleep, 1 gone, 1 going, 2 going to go. Sometimes I amaze myself.

But! I still like small colorful fishes!

Cheers,

----------


## Goondoo

> True. Yesterday night he passed me 4 barbs. By the time I go to sleep, 1 gone, 1 going, 2 going to go. Sometimes I amaze myself.
> 
> But! I still like small colorful fishes!
> 
> Cheers,


I guess the only way you could keep them is by pictures, which explains your gift...... or through ALL your experiences  :Grin:

----------


## stormhawk

It is a HIGHLY skittish species when kept in pairs or in small numbers. I have quartet at home but they're not spawning. I don't know why. Probably the male isn't interested.

Benny, you want small cute fish? How about another round of _Microrasbora erythromicron_?  :Razz:

----------


## benny

> Benny, you want small cute fish? How about another round of _Microrasbora erythromicron_?


Hi Rashid,

Believe or not, I still have those I bought from Charles of the Old Biotope since almost 2 years ago! Just didn't borther to photograph them.

Cheers,

----------


## TanVincent

Haha, Choy can adopt the rest of the fundulopanchax gardneri 'Lobajo" that Ronn passed me the other time, think i do have a pair of adolescent left.

And Choy can come adopt my neon tetras  :Evil:   :Blah:   :Evil:   :Blah:  

Vincent

----------


## hwchoy

> Haha, Choy can adopt the rest of the fundulopanchax gardneri 'Lobajo" that Ronn passed me the other time, think i do have a pair of adolescent left.
> 
> And Choy can come adopt my neon tetras     
> 
> Vincent


nay nay, have pix of neon tetra liaoz 

however can consider the gardneri, they showing colours yet?

----------


## budak

when u can come over and take my fish pic huh???

----------


## TanVincent

> It is a HIGHLY skittish species when kept in pairs or in small numbers. I have quartet at home but they're not spawning. I don't know why. Probably the male isn't interested.
> 
> Benny, you want small cute fish? How about another round of _Microrasbora erythromicron_?


Hmmm, you mean _Microrasbora erythromicron_ is actually colorful? Thought they are just mere contrasting in color  :Smile: 

I would say, shoot some Parosphromenus sp "Manis-Mata" 
 :Jump for joy:  

vincent

----------


## TanVincent

> nay nay, have pix of neon tetra liaoz 
> 
> however can consider the gardneri, they showing colours yet?


Nah, only slight coloration the last time i saw it in my home tank (start counting toes).

However, you want to shoot a pair of betta falx?

Vincent

----------


## hwchoy

> when u can come over and take my fish pic huh???


you got simi fish huh? anyway very difficult to take fish pix in some other tank, more practical to borrow the fish into my photo tank. plus I usually squat there for 3-4 hours with the occasional uploads and RAW processing for checking.

----------


## hwchoy

> Nah, only slight coloration the last time i saw it in my home tank (start counting toes).
> 
> However, you want to shoot a pair of betta falx?
> 
> Vincent


you loan me ah? are they skittish? I scared betta jump out and become kiam hee  :Knockout:

----------


## hwchoy

> Hmmm, you mean _Microrasbora erythromicron_ is actually colorful? Thought they are just mere contrasting in color 
> 
> vincent


quite colourful, what? got blue bars over grey, with red paired fins and caudal  :Smile:

----------


## TanVincent

> you got simi fish huh? anyway very difficult to take fish pix in some other tank, more practical to borrow the fish into my photo tank. plus I usually squat there for 3-4 hours with the occasional uploads and RAW processing for checking.


Hey choyster, i dun want you to squat in front of my tank for 3-4 hours  :Opps:   :Opps:   :Opps:  

Haha, not much pairs left, unless you want some Parosphromenus Nagyi, Parosphromenus Sumatranus, Betta Fusca, Betta Falx. Well, now I have a school of Rasbora Trilineata....  :Smile:  

vincent

----------


## hwchoy

actually I got a new 3ft tank with 10mm glass. want to come get some rocks from you heehee.

----------


## TanVincent

> you loan me ah? are they skittish? I scared betta jump out and become kiam hee


They are quite shy, but there will be time they will just come out into the open. They do tend to jump though.

Anyway, loaning the pair as models for your photoshoot is not a problem. I think I can be the fishes manager... (wacks out calculatior)

Vincent

----------


## TanVincent

> actually I got a new 3ft tank with 10mm glass. want to come get some rocks from you heehee.



New stock of rocks is in........

Not fishes though  :Smile: 

Vincent

----------


## Wackytpt

Choy

I got a pair of brownorum you want to help me take pictures?

Regards
Nicholas

----------


## hwchoy

> Choy
> 
> I got a pair of brownorum you want to help me take pictures?
> 
> Regards
> Nicholas



I very scared they jump leh.  :Opps:

----------


## Wackytpt

> I very scared they jump leh.


They are place in a betta tank for u 

If you want, when u go Gratiola i bring down.  :Razz: 

Not you come visit me in the west.  :Razz:

----------


## Goondoo

> They are place in a betta tank for u 
> 
> If you want, when u go Gratiola i bring down. 
> 
> Not you come visit me in the west.


OT: is Gratiola outside or inside CBD? Is it near a diving school call BBC?

----------


## Wackytpt

> OT: is Gratiola outside or inside CBD? Is it near a diving school call BBC?


It is at the shophouse directly opposite Cantonment Police Station. Address is 15 Cantonment Road. 

I don't where is the diving School.

Paging for Vincent Tan.. pls reply the above question  :Razz: 

Regards
Nicholas

----------


## hwchoy

> They are place in a betta tank for u 
> 
> If you want, when u go Gratiola i bring down. 
> 
> Not you come visit me in the west.


very scared lah. I had one pair of coccina in a betta tank with COVER. there is just a thumb-sized hole for you to lift the cover, and both of them managed to jump through it  :Embarassed:

----------


## TanVincent

> OT: is Gratiola outside or inside CBD? Is it near a diving school call BBC?


Yeah, along the same row as big bubble....

Cheers
Vincent

----------


## Wackytpt

> very scared lah. I had one pair of coccina in a betta tank with COVER. there is just a thumb-sized hole for you to lift the cover, and both of them managed to jump through it



Wah, I always cover the top.  :Razz: 

wanna try  :Razz:

----------


## hwchoy

> Wah, I always cover the top. 
> 
> wanna try



only if you sign their indemnity papers  :Opps:  

no telling how long it'll take to get a pix as they are quite notorious for hiding. be prepared to lose them  :Confused:

----------


## Wackytpt

> only if you sign their indemnity papers  
> 
> no telling how long it'll take to get a pix as they are quite notorious for hiding. be prepared to lose them


My tank is bare  :Razz: 

Must consider like that, not they become specimen in your freezer

----------


## TanVincent

> only if you sign their indemnity papers  
> 
> no telling how long it'll take to get a pix as they are quite notorious for hiding. be prepared to lose them


Better get Nick to squeeze one spaen out of that pair first, Its a nice brownorum pair...

Vincent

----------


## hwchoy

> My tank is bare 
> 
> Must consider like that, not they become specimen in your freezer



haha better think good good first  :Laughing:

----------


## Wackytpt

> Better get Nick to squeeze one spaen out of that pair first, Its a nice brownorum pair...
> 
> Vincent


Need to beef them up. The Female too skinny.

Plus i am new in betta, need some to teach me how to breed them. 

Regards
Nicholas

----------


## stormhawk

Vincent, first of all those are Fundulopanchax nigerianus "Lokoja". not Lobajo.

Do not get the locality names wrong otherwise confusion will set in.  :Knockout:  

This population is currently assigned to Fp. nigerianus, formerly a subspecies of Fp. gardneri.

Benny, that must be be some long-lived erythromicron.  :Well done:  For awhile I thought they went around and bit each other's tails to death. I remember you telling me that they were nippers.  :Opps:

----------


## benny

> that must be be some long-lived erythromicron.  For awhile I thought they went around and bit each other's tails to death. I remember you telling me that they were nippers.


I'm sure I don't have all fifty still in the tank. Probably about ten or so left. Still pretty good for my track record.  :Smile:  

Cheers,

----------


## stormhawk

Yeah that's a pretty good record in your book  :Grin:

----------


## TanVincent

> Vincent, first of all those are Fundulopanchax nigerianus "Lokoja". not Lobajo.
> 
> Do not get the locality names wrong otherwise confusion will set in.  
> 
> This population is currently assigned to Fp. nigerianus, formerly a subspecies of Fp. gardneri.
> 
> Benny, that must be be some long-lived erythromicron.  For awhile I thought they went around and bit each other's tails to death. I remember you telling me that they were nippers.


my bad, the name lokoja keeps popping into my head  :Smile: 

Vincent

----------


## RonWill

Vincent, it's 'Lokoja' and if you forget again, I can glue that name next to your brain cells  :Blah:  I suppose those in your tanks are still thriving?

Choy, there will be a beautiful trio of _Simpsonichthys igneus_ (with eye-popping fin extensions), plus a rare trio of _Aphyolebias peruensis_ at the Killie-Gathering. Will I see you there?

----------


## hwchoy

wow! Ronnie, I am almost afraid to go to the gathering with so many gorgeous fishes there, not to mention the beehoon by the gers (was it Selena or Lily who is supplying). I will try to get there. At this point I am hoping that I don't have last minute travel coming up during that period  :Sad:

----------


## hwchoy

> I have quartet at home but they're not spawning. I don't know why. Probably the male isn't interested.


  :Grin:  try 5 drops of Red Bull per gallon of water  :Idea:

----------


## stormhawk

A little too late for the RedBull.  :Crying:  The male  :Knockout:  but the girls are still around. If you want one for photography, let me know. I'm lucky I still have a bag of eggs from them that I collected a week before the male konked.

Ron's igneus trio is stunning. The male is splendid with the extra long fin extensions.  :Surprised:

----------


## Goondoo

> A little too late for the RedBull.  The male  but the girls are still around. If you want one for photography, let me know. I'm lucky I still have a bag of eggs from them that I collected a week before the male konked.
> 
> Ron's igneus trio is stunning. The male is splendid with the extra long fin extensions.


Am I too late to tell you that the side effects of viagra includes instant death?  :Jump for joy:   :Jump for joy:

----------


## hwchoy

> A little too late for the RedBull.  The male  but the girls are still around. If you want one for photography, let me know. I'm lucky I still have a bag of eggs from them that I collected a week before the male konked.


now I couldn't find your original post. which species is it, these females? tell me species and locality/collection then I'll see if I already have a pix.

 :Grin:

----------


## stormhawk

Goondoo, err.. I don't see where Viagra fits in.  :Laughing:  

Choy, the females are from the igneus. Same as those in Gan's and Ron's possession.  :Smile:

----------


## hwchoy

JY, got pix of the igneus female liao, so dun need.  :Smile:

----------


## stormhawk

Okiedokie. They're 3 bachelor females but I'll be keeping them for breeding purposes should a young male be available soon from either Gan or Ron.

Ron's male igneus that will be part of a trio to be auctioned off is a stunning fella and you'll probably drool at its quality as a superb photographic subject.  :Grin:  

Of course if no males appear soon I'll bid on that trio myself and bring it home.  :Wink:

----------


## TanVincent

> wow! Ronnie, I am almost afraid to go to the gathering with so many gorgeous fishes there, not to mention the beehoon by the gers (was it Selena or Lily who is supplying). I will try to get there. At this point I am hoping that I don't have last minute travel coming up during that period


Hmmm, i dun care about the igneus  :Blah:   :Blah:  

its the beehoon that matters, so when is the gathering? and how much beehoon are there  :Opps:  

vincent

----------


## stormhawk

Well to each his own, but please don't turn up just for the beehoon.  :Blah: 

Details are on the killie forum. Refer to Ron's thread on the gathering.

----------


## hwchoy

> Hmmm, i dun care about the igneus   
> 
> its the beehoon that matters, so when is the gathering? and how much beehoon are there  
> 
> vincent


well just make sure you keep your eyes (and hands) on the beehoon and leave the beehoon suppliers alone  :Razz:

----------


## TanVincent

ok, thanks for reminding  :Evil:

----------

